
Google to Remotely Remove Malware-Laden Apps From Android Devices - solipsist
http://mobilized.allthingsd.com/20110305/google-plans-to-remotely-kill-rogue-apps-in-wake-of-android-attack/?mod=ATD_rss
======
duskwuff
Anyone else find it incredibly ironic that, despite all the wailing and
gnashing of teeth when Apple's ability to remotely uninstall apps was
discovered a few years ago (e.g,
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3358115/Apple-
iPhone-k...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3358115/Apple-iPhone-kill-
switch-discovered.html)), Google has ended up remote-killing apps before
Apple?

------
J3L2404
From the comments after the article.

>Might as well mention that those “useful” applications were ripoffs of
popular applications on the store. Hackers downloaded them, modified them,
then reuploaded them under similar-sounding names. Hacking aside, it’s nice to
know one could always make a living downloading and reposting other people’s
work to the free-for-all otherwise known as the Android Marketplace.

